# dull ache on right side after c-section



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I posted earlier asking if it's possible to still feel your uterus 4 weeks post partum, I was just going by what my doctor said it was. I have had this dull ache pain on my right side for a few weeks, it makes it difficult for me to bend over and get up from sitting. I feel a little better when walking, but at the end of the day, this area just throbs. It's on my right about halfway between my side and my belly button, on level with my belly button and runs down to my c-section scar. It doesn't seem to be getting better or worse, but probably not an infection since I have been on 2 rounds of antibiotics.

My next and final follow up with the OB is in 3 weeks, I saw her last week and mentioned it and she said it was my uterus, but why does it hurt? The only reason I don't call them again is because the office is over 40 minutes away, and I have been there or the hospital every week since I had the baby (I had 2 infections following the operation and then need follow up care)


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

You may be feeling internal bruising on the side where they put in the surgical stretchers during your c/s. That's what I felt in that area post-c (at least that's what they told me was going on, and it seemed pretty logical), and while it did kinda suck, it also responded well to tylenol and motrin. The end of the day was typically when I felt most pain, because I typically forgot to take these things during the day, while caring for the baby.

If the throbbing isn't responding to pain meds, or if it's preventing you from doing ordinary things, I would say that you need to call your doc even if she is far away.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeepyCat*
> 
> You may be feeling internal bruising on the side where they put in the surgical stretchers during your c/s. That's what I felt in that area post-c (at least that's what they told me was going on, and it seemed pretty logical), and while it did kinda suck, it also responded well to tylenol and motrin. The end of the day was typically when I felt most pain, because I typically forgot to take these things during the day, while caring for the baby.
> 
> If the throbbing isn't responding to pain meds, or if it's preventing you from doing ordinary things, I would say that you need to call your doc even if she is far away.


Thank you for your response - I am still taking the motrin they gave me when it hurts the most and it does help - that is why I didn't think it was anything too terribly serious. I just want it to go away : )


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

No kidding! It can be understandable, natural, normal... and still wretched. I hope you feel better soon!


----------

